# Cheap flights



## simonlacey (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi everyone as you know I am a head cheesemaker from the uk, within two weeks I have a job offer from a company in Bc managed to get real cheap flights 300 each to Calgary from Manchester , from Canadian affair


----------



## an0nym0us (Mar 6, 2011)

how and where did you get your cheap ticket?


----------



## simonlacey (Jan 5, 2011)

Got them on Friday night on a website called Canadian affair you have to look for their deals but if you are flexible on dates the price is great


----------



## Heading South (Jan 29, 2011)

simonlacey said:


> Hi everyone as you know I am a head cheesemaker from the uk, within two weeks I have a job offer from a company in Bc managed to get real cheap flights 300 each to Calgary from Manchester , from Canadian affair


is that 300 one way or return, are you coming to stay, or just a short visit for an interview etc, just curious, but if the job is in BC, why are you flying to Calgary and not Vancouver, and how are you getting to BC (extra cost), my aunt flys every year from Manchester to Vancouver for about $500 CDN return, and thats booking short notice.


----------



## simonlacey (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes it Is return, flights were into Calgary as they were the cheapest it was still a five hour drive from Vancouver , yes
Coming over for a job interview( wish me luck) going to have a look around whilst there cheets


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

simonlacey said:


> Yes it Is return, flights were into Calgary as they were the cheapest it was still a five hour drive from Vancouver , yes
> Coming over for a job interview( wish me luck) going to have a look around whilst there cheets


Just a heads up, but if you are renting a car to drive from Calgary to Vancouver, at this time of year, you might want to rent a 4 wheel drive as you will probably encounter snow, slush, black ice etc, enroute, especially through the mountains. Alot of rental cars only come with all season tires, which, even when new, are not as good as snow tires, so maybe try find a rental car that has snow tires instead of just all seasons. :car:


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

We flew with them last may for a similar price into Vancouver. It was fine. Good Luck where is your job offer ?? We are hoping to get out to Kelowna when and if visas arrive !!
Maria


----------



## simonlacey (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Maria the job is in Armstrong looking at areas like armstrong Vernon Kelowna , what did you think of the area?


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

We booked flights from Manchester to Vancouver in January for flights in May which were about £300 but managed to get a promotional code through google that gave us an extra 10% off - so worth a look if you are thinking of booking.


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Loved Kelowna and Penticton was nice. seems to be a lot going on in and around Kelowna. We didn't get to Armstrong. The scenery is breath taking !!!! We went in May so didn't experience the summer or the snow which i imagine makes it looks even prettier!! House prices are quite high in Parts of Kelowna - well wwhere we would like to be - Mission area. But over all we loved it and have applied for P.R. with Kelowna as our first choice really, but will depend on work for my hubby whos a gas engineer.

Good luck Maria


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

They have some good prices for april and may on there just now been looking for my mum coming over to visit us


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*How fast do you drive?*



simonlacey said:


> Yes it Is return, flights were into Calgary as they were the cheapest it was still a five hour drive from Vancouver , yes
> Coming over for a job interview( wish me luck) going to have a look around whilst there cheets


For some reason I missed this the first time I read it, but you state that Calgary to Vancouver is a 5 hour drive. Someone has mis-informed you, it is approx a 1000km drive, and there is no way it can be done in 5 hours. Even in the summer when road conditions are good, you should allow at least 12-14 hours minimum. Even if you could maintain 100km hr all the way non stop, that would still be 10 hours, but it isn't the autobahn, its a highway, quite often twisting and turning through the mountains with speed limits down to 80 or lower. And this time of year there could be snow and or ice. I don't know about Alberta, but speeding tickets in BC are very expensive.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

speeding tickets are VERY expensive here in alberta too!!!




gringotim said:


> For some reason I missed this the first time I read it, but you state that Calgary to Vancouver is a 5 hour drive. Someone has mis-informed you, it is approx a 1000km drive, and there is no way it can be done in 5 hours. Even in the summer when road conditions are good, you should allow at least 12-14 hours minimum. Even if you could maintain 100km hr all the way non stop, that would still be 10 hours, but it isn't the autobahn, its a highway, quite often twisting and turning through the mountains with speed limits down to 80 or lower. And this time of year there could be snow and or ice. I don't know about Alberta, but speeding tickets in BC are very expensive.


----------



## simonlacey (Jan 5, 2011)

No you mired me it Is about 5 hours from Vancouver and about 7 from Calgary 


----------



## simonlacey (Jan 5, 2011)

Misread me blast my I phone and predictive text ha ha


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

simonlacey said:


> No you mired me it Is about 5 hours from Vancouver and about 7 from Calgary 


Not understanding you, what/where is about 5 hours from Vancouver and about 7 from Calgary?:confused2:


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

*Calgary to Vancouver?*



simonlacey said:


> Yes it Is return, flights were into Calgary as they were the cheapest it was still a five hour drive from Vancouver , yes
> Coming over for a job interview( wish me luck) going to have a look around whilst there cheets


Calgary to Vancouver is WAYYYYYY more than a 5 hour drive. Given it is nearly 1000 kms through the most treacherous mountain passes Canada has to offer, unless you were planning to go by carrier pigeon, 5 hours will not get you far. More like a 2 day drive. Chains are required to go on the Coquihalla on any vehicle, including rentals. I've driven this route and it is gorgeous in the summer, but can be nothing but a white-knuckle drive in the winter. Drive safe! :hippie:


----------



## simonlacey (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry guys Calgary to Kelowna is the distance we are going. It is about 333 miles about seven hours drive. Is that road. Passable this time of year ?


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

The highways are generally always open, unless there is a storm, they can just be very treacherous this time of year with lots of snow on the roads, making them greasy to drive on. Good tires, lots of windshield washer fluid for the trucks who will bury you in slop, and taking your time will definitely increase your odds of getting there safely. Most times you will not be able to drive past the speed limit, or even close to it if the roads are snow covered. Check the weather warnings, the road conditions, and drive safe. When the speed limit drops down, it is usually because they mean it, not because they want to spoil a speedy ride. If you find yourself driving in the dark, be sure to check that your headlights are not covered in slushy snow, as it can build up rather quickly, reducing your field of vision. There will be lots of trucks on the highway and they can often blow by you, completely covering your windshield in slush that takes a few moments to clear off. The plows are generally out day and night clearing the roads, but it snows often in those mountains, and it is a continual effort to maintain the roads. 

Have a safe trip!


----------



## simonlacey (Jan 5, 2011)

Cheers dreams, I may depending on weather upgrade to a 4x4 I drive one in the uk in all types of weather, so am fairly confident. However not so confident with little small Japanese car cheers


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Funny you should say that about foreign imports, ha ha. I drove only my trusty Toyota Corolla, and earlier a Toyota Echo over the mountains in BC, and saw many 4x4s in the ditch...sometimes they can give you false confidence on the mountains too.  Cheers!


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

simonlacey said:


> Sorry guys Calgary to Kelowna is the distance we are going. It is about 333 miles about seven hours drive. Is that road. Passable this time of year ?


Now your driving times make more sense then when it appeared you were driving to Vancouver, but I still think 7 hours to Kelowna is pushing it, especially this time of year. I checked a few distance calculators and it seems closer to 600km (377miles), but I guess it depends on what part of Kelowna you are going to. You would have to average 85km hr the whole route to make it in 7 hours. No matter what type of vehicle you rent, 4 whl drive or front whl drive, it will only be as good as the driver and the tires. After a snow fall I probably see more 4 whl drives off the road than anything else, because they usaully just have worn out all season tires, but yet the drivers think they can go all out, then next thing they know, they are in the ditch. I have been driving for over 35 years in all kinds of winter weather, we don't get much snow where I live, but when we do, occassionaly i will leave for work before the plows are out and sometimes its a foot deep, but have never got stuck, I have driven from Vancouver Island to northern BC in the middle of winter, I have always only driven front wheel drive Toyotas, Hondas, Hyundias but never got stuck in the snow, but i always have snow tires in winter. You will be driving unfamiliar roads, take it slow, obay the rules, enjoy the scenery, and get there in one piece.


----------



## simonlacey (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for that , we intend to stop at revelstoke for the night to get some dinner and drive the last couple of hours in the morning, you are right it is as important to drive carefully as to your vehicle.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

simonlacey said:


> Thanks for that , we intend to stop at revelstoke for the night to get some dinner and drive the last couple of hours in the morning, you are right it is as important to drive carefully as to your vehicle.


If you haven't done so already, check out, drivebc.ca, click on "map view", you can zoom in and it will show you what you might expect to encounter along the way as far as road conditions, construction, closures or other delays etc. You can also check out highway webcams that might be along the route you are taking.....


----------



## simonlacey (Jan 5, 2011)

Great minds think alike, have been on them for a while. Great web site web cams are good too. Cheers


----------

